# Aqua Logger



## Photog95

Anyone else think this guy is a tool? Can anyone actually be this stupid? What a dipchit He never shuts up either.:chatter: How can someone's jaw run that much and expect to get anything done?


----------



## hkmp5s

He is a darwin award waiting to happen. It's like watching a car crash.


----------



## AOD

So his generator ran out of gas! Wouldn't you want to make sure you've got plenty of fuel before you head out, kind of like fueling up your saw before heading to the woods? 

Also, so he starts winching onto a sunken log. Wouldn't it just pull his barge to the log instead of pulling the log onto his barge? He would have to anchor his barge to a tree or something solid on land and hope the force doesn't rip it in half out from under him. 

And yes, to answer the original question, he is a tool. 

Bring back Melvin, he was my fav guy to watch last season.


----------



## hkmp5s

he must have read your post AOD.:jawdrop:


----------



## forestryworks

aqua logger ruins the show more than ax men itself ruined the show


----------



## AOD

hkmp5s said:


> he must have read your post AOD.:jawdrop:



And it still didn't work. 

Melvin ran crappy old equipment too, but he still got work done. What a waste of cellulose, almost as bad as watching The Real World or Jackass.


----------



## Rookie1

AOD said:


> Bring back Melvin, he was my fav guy to watch last season.



I agree. I love Melvin. He was the underdog gettin the job done with junk.


----------



## tomtrees58

hk mp5sd said:


> He is a darwin award waiting to happen. It's like watching a car crash.



wen he went to get a new filter he almost did a reel joke tom trees


----------



## indiansprings

Someone needs to take that paddle and slap him upside the head when his jaws start flapping, probably take several whacks to get him to figure out why you were slapping him. What a joke.


----------



## dingeryote

Is it just me or is Aquadoofus working his way up the disaster pyramid in record time?

He's had 2-3 little stupid oversights/errors/near misses in each episode, and if the industrial safety nazi's math is right, he's gonna get dead or mangled by the 4th episode.

The shot of him Milling the log with the saw, had me shaking my head.

He's selling the logs for veneer right?

It beats watching Oprah, but not by much.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## kbiv

Holy smokes!! Somebody needs some valium. I though i was a hack with just a truck and a saw, but this guy makes me look like a pro. As much as I appreciate the guts to try this, he needs to get better and fast to stay afloat, pun intended. I havent figured out this operation, but I think Dwayne could pull more wood with a canoe and a come a long...


----------



## Photog95

I like the Darwin comment. How true that is. I hope they show it when it happens. I think I would have to laugh. He sure is a waste of good television time though.


----------



## redprospector

Hahaha. I watched Dancing with the stars with my wife this week (probably as good as Ax Men). It dosen't sound like I missed much.

Andy


----------



## Rftreeman

And to think he's the one that replaced Melvin.......


----------



## Richard_

dingeryote said:


> He's selling the logs for veneer right?


 he either makes them himself or sells them to be made as fireplace mantels


----------



## whiting-5

wonder what happened to the guys on his crew from last week? you gotta feel for his boy.id lay money that the boy is an only child and his mom hauled ass who could blame her! what cracks me up is im not the safest person in the world but foolin with that barge around the cold water that winch line ready to snap knock someone out into the water.no lifejackets on.whole thing an accident waiting to happen.

these guys totally remind me of a crew up here that harvest mountain stone joke equipment,tore up equipment, always braggin how much they make$$$
but everytime you see them there trying to clobber something back together.cant keep any help.riding around in junk.and always braggin they dont have any payments.


----------



## mile9socounty

Yeah. I don't have much to saw about S&S Logging. He is trying to make a living. A big pointer for that, but wow....... :spam:


----------



## dingeryote

whiting-5 said:


> wonder what happened to the guys on his crew from last week? you gotta feel for his boy.id lay money that the boy is an only child and his mom hauled ass who could blame her! what cracks me up is im not the safest person in the world but foolin with that barge around the cold water that winch line ready to snap knock someone out into the water.no lifejackets on.whole thing an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> these guys totally remind me of a crew up here that harvest mountain stone joke equipment,tore up equipment, always braggin how much they make$$$
> but everytime you see them there trying to clobber something back together.cant keep any help.riding around in junk.and always braggin they dont have any payments.




Agreed on the Boy. He's taking some serious guff from his old man, and trying to do things the best he can all the while.

Sorta reminds me of a guy in town with serious terets.
His kid is a gem, and sticks with his Dad no matter how abusive and embarrasing things would be for normal folks, that would cut and run.

The kid ain't running a saw, or getting bloody in the yard, but he's bustin' his azz all the same doin' a job best he can, in conditions none of us would work in. To top it off, he gave his Dad major props.

Aquadoofus has one thing goin for him, and it's his Kid.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SuperDuty335

I would like to know just how many of those $10,000 logs he has sold. 
If I sold logs for 10k each I would be aqua logging with a small battleship or something...


----------



## A. Stanton

I like Aqua Man: he's like a Timex watch: he takes a lickin and keeps on tickin.


----------



## weimedog

Auqa Logger needs an attitude adjustment...too much yelling, not enough preparation and action. Is it real? Or for the show. Not checking basics on his rig. Come on! A little quiet patience and finess needs to be the rule in that game. I'm certain anyone who's spent time on the water is cringing watching that action!


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Well, I only caught a few minutes of the show whan I got up at 3:15 EDT.....Aqualung had just smoked the winch...reminds me of the daze when I cut wood with nimrods who had dull chains, no bar oil, misc. mechanical issues......God bless him tho...he's tryin the only way he knows how.


----------



## sawyerloggingon

Aqua logging guy is an embaressment to professional loggers.It's like watching keystone cops.


----------



## thejdman04

I agree, not to have gas in the motor or a 5 gal can on the boat? What a fool, running around frantically cussing and swearing. It makes me want to turn the show off. I would think at 10,000 a log Id have a nicer, well everything.


----------



## mantis

Well he is good for a good laugh.My wife and I really got a kick out of them slaming the barge into the bridge.What a tool.At least he's not on welfare and trying to make a buck instead of taking one.

Hey what did happen to Melvin anyway does anyone know? If I were to work for any of them it would be him


----------



## wvlogger

i think this guy is a joke. just wonder how long it will take for osha to step in??opcorn:


----------



## blackoak

If I worked for that guy an "accident" would happen when the cameras were not on. A 40 lbs. anchor would have somehow have entangled him. If I was his son, I would sick Mom on him.


----------



## spencerhenry

my guess is that he is retired, and looking for something to do. he is the tool of tools. i dont think i have ever seen someone so brain dead. those logs are worth lots of money to the right buyer. my first thought is why mill with a chainsaw, at the prices he says he gets, that is some very expensive sawdust.


----------



## wood4heat

I don't know about you all but he's my favorite part of the show. The guy is pure comedy, had me laughing my @ss off the whole time he was on. They should give him his own show.


----------



## Lee Bradley

To bad the winch broke. I was hoping to see him pull the barge in two.


----------



## wood4heat

Lee Bradley said:


> To bad the winch broke. I was hoping to see him pull the barge in two.



I couldn't exactly tell but it looked like he tied off to a hand rail...that would've been entertaining. opcorn:


----------



## Hlakegollum

Photog95 said:


> Anyone else think this guy is a tool? Can anyone actually be this stupid? What a dipchit He never shuts up either.:chatter: How can someone's jaw run that much and expect to get anything done?



Tool!


----------



## Farmall Guy

I'll give him credit for making me laugh really hard, dose that count opcorn:

No way I could work for a guy like that, I've been known to try to make due with how shal I say this less than top notch equipment but that barge just looks like a shipwreck waiting to happen. I mean really rope tied to what apears to be an old telephone cable spool for winch line :jawdrop: Nothing like pulling on a tree stuck in the mud with a giant bungee cord :censored:

The sad part is this guy is probably getting quite a kickback from the producers while other more productive operations (like melvin's) are still producing with alot less drama.


----------



## bowtechmadman

I absolutely love the guy...had me rolling. Now granted I wouldn't work for him long b/c I would drown him in a heartbeat. 
Definately makes the show worth watching just for the comedy of this clown.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

the guy is a mental case.... an accident waiting to happen ... his former crew was probably there for the tv.. and when they found out what a total royal jerk he was ... they said it aint worth it.. I hope they guy is well insured.. he is going to need it. his barge... jeeze i think the bird droppings are structural.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

wood4heat said:


> I couldn't exactly tell but it looked like he tied off to a hand rail...that would've been entertaining. opcorn:



that was probably the sturdiest part of the boat...


----------



## Elim

That guy sure is a happening waiting for an accident! He better get a life vest on because I think it is a matter of time before he is in the water.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Elim said:


> That guy sure is a happening waiting for an accident! He better get a life vest on because I think it is a matter of time before he is in the water.
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



by accident or on purpose?:spam:


----------



## Scootermsp

*S & S Rocks*

This guy friggan kills me! It is the funniest part of the show. So much crap goes wrong for him I swear they must break it ahead of time. It's boating embarassment combined with lumber. I don't think their insurance policy should allow them to take a chainsaw aboard, they would most likely cut right through the hull and sink. The under/over for someone falling in the water is 2 more episodes.:monkey:


----------



## Photog95

mtfallsmikey said:


> .God bless him tho...he's tryin the only way he knows how.



The problem I have with this statement is that he really doesn't khnow how to do this either.



Lee Bradley said:


> To bad the winch broke. I was hoping to see him pull the barge in two.



I have a feeling he will end up sinking the barge before it is over. I'm guessing that the logs arechoked down near the bottom and he is just going to start winching and suck the front of the boat right under.



Elim said:


> That guy sure is a happening waiting for an accident! He better get a life vest on because I think it is a matter of time before he is in the water.
> 
> :greenchainsaw:




Yea...his son needs to toss him over, and then smack him with the oar until he quits bobbing back up....


----------



## Junior

Hope they bring Melvin back when the barge sinks


----------



## duane9835

My dad and I work together or I should say I work for him, all I know is if he hollered and screamed at me like that we would be going toe to toe and I would be walking.

I'm glad we get along so good. It's like we are on the same page all the time.


----------



## turnkey4099

Most of the azmen incidents are staged but for this guy? I am beginning to suspect he _is_ that stupid. If he put half the effort into actually _doing_ something as he does yelling he would accomplish something.

Harry K


----------



## hkmp5s

http://www.darwinawards.com/

I spoke to my people over there and they have a place reserved for Aqua logger this year.


----------



## Elim

Jkebxjunke said:


> by accident or on purpose?:spam:



Hahaha! I guess by accident unless he lets anyone else on that dock/boat other than his son. THEN it would be on purpose! I think only his family would put up with his mouth.


----------



## Laird

Wonder what happened to the guys who worked for him last week?

You notice the camera crew isn't spending much time on the barge with him.


----------



## turnkey4099

Laird said:


> Wonder what happened to the guys who worked for him last week?
> 
> You notice the camera crew isn't spending much time on the barge with him.



They're too busy going to get gas 

Harry K


----------



## Jkebxjunke

he has a website... do a search for s&s aqualogging.... 
and it says their divers are certified...


----------



## wvlogger

certified in what drunkiness lol lol


----------



## jburlingham

hkmp5s said:


> He is a darwin award waiting to happen. It's like watching a car crash.



Thats the truth. 
I appreciate that he gets wood that has an interesting history and some great coloring, but if your going to play the game, come prepared.


----------



## treehugger865

All that goes through my head when I watch him is the theme music from the old Benny Hill Show. :jester:


----------



## wvlogger

what are they sanford and son aqua logging becaues they are junk lol


----------



## rngrchad

The sad thing is, mainstream america wants to see Aqua man. They probably want more Aqua man. Those of us who actually have a genuine interest of the logging aspects are in the supreme minority. Bring on Aqua man and his antics because that is what the masses want. I don't think I'm watching much more Ax-men if I've got to sit through uber-extreme Aquamasterloggerman.


----------



## wood4heat

rngrchad said:


> The sad thing is, mainstream america wants to see Aqua man. They probably want more Aqua man. Those of us who actually have a genuine interest of the logging aspects are in the supreme minority. Bring on Aqua man and his antics because that is what the masses want. I don't think I'm watching much more Ax-men if I've got to sit through uber-extreme Aquamasterloggerman.



Sorry but I am among those who love the aqualoggers. I could talk about the diversity they bring to the show or something along those lines but I won't. I'll take the Laurel and Hardy approach, they kill me! Can't wait to see what they do next! :check:


----------



## rngrchad

wood4heat said:


> Sorry but I am among those who love the aqualoggers. I could talk about the diversity they bring to the show or something along those lines but I won't. I'll take the Laurel and Hardy approach, they kill me! Can't wait to see what they do next! :check:



I hear ya wood4heat. Glad you like it. I respect what aquamasterloggerbargecaptain is doing to make some money and think it is awesome that there is some market for his unique logs.That being said, I guess my style of humor just doesn't mesh w/ the way AxMen portrays him and his lack of technique, or professionalism. It just comes across to me as a complete joke made worse by television. Oh well. No big deal...


----------



## whiting-5

wvlogger said:


> what are they sanford and son aqua logging becaues they are junk lol



hey now dont be bringing fred and lamont down like that... i know dang well fred and lamont would bring a dolly and tie downs to the job and a bottle of ripple!!!and be a lot more business like.lol


----------



## wvlogger

whiting-5 said:


> hey now dont be bringing fred and lamont down like that... i know dang well fred and lamont would bring a dolly and tie downs to the job and a bottle of ripple!!!and be a lot more business like.lol



its the first thing that came to my mind. they would be much better at it though.


----------



## wood4heat

rngrchad said:


> I hear ya wood4heat. Glad you like it. I respect what aquamasterloggerbargecaptain is doing to make some money and think it is awesome that there is some market for his unique logs.That being said, I guess my style of humor just doesn't mesh w/ the way AxMen portrays him and his lack of technique, or professionalism. It just comes across to me as a complete joke made worse by television. Oh well. No big deal...



I guess I just don't take much on that show seriously. It all comes across as being staged and over dramatized. At least these two are funny. I don't think they would fit in on show that portrayed the industry more honestly.


----------



## Jtheo

This aqua man thing has got to be scripted as a comedy for ratings. Nobody could possibly screw up that much, so often.

So take it as a comedy for entertainment. That's what I do.


----------



## Axmen365

At least Aquadoofus isn't dishonest about his stupidity. He said, on the show, that his father had a 8th grade education-and was twice as smart as himself. 

I don't think he is so very stupid myself. Sure he yells like a frightened parrot and does foolish things (like blow out his filter), but he isn't boring. The things he does are actually interesting. I don't mind if some guy who makes alot of mistakes wants to try make some $$ by doing this. If he wants to do that, great.


----------



## fubar2

I seen on aqualoggers website they have a line of tee shirts and hats. These will become collectors items as soon as they all drown. Get em while you can.


----------



## rngrchad

The really funny thing is though: If I had an opportunity to do what he's doing I too would give it a shot. Heck, I might even work for him on weekends if I were offered the chance to. Weird to say that, but aqua logger is one of those things that I love to hate but in all reality respect what he has going on....even if he is having major issues w/ executing the process.


----------



## wvlogger

fubar2 said:


> I seen on aqualoggers website they have a line of tee shirts and hats. These will become collectors items as soon as they all drown. Get em while you can.



that is so funny


----------



## Axmen365

fubar2 said:


> I seen on aqualoggers website they have a line of tee shirts and hats. These will become collectors items as soon as they all drown. Get em while you can.



Good one fubar.


----------



## Oly's Stump

One thing he needs is a bigger wet suit!


----------



## AOD

People like Jimmeh make me feel better about myself.


----------



## Adam in VA

I wish Melvin Lardy and Gustufson were back on the show.... I can't watch when S&S comes on the screen......It's just painful to watch. After two shows they've only managed to pull one log out of the water. I realize it's tough conditions and they are "apparently" trying hard with odd equipment, but it's just not interesting to me. Hopefully the heli-logging will bring something to the table and hopefully the colorful Dwayne will come back with Pihl or I probably won't give the show another chance this season.


----------



## Stein

treehugger865 said:


> All that goes through my head when I watch him is the theme music from the old Benny Hill Show. :jester:



Best I could do with what little video is available on youtube. Make sure your sound is up!


----------



## davej

Good grief, doesn't this guy have any working brain cells? He doesn't seem to have given this much thought and all the yelling and whining gets pretty tiresome. Why have a tall shack on the barge if you need to sneak under low bridges at high tide? And why not have a smaller motorized inflatable boat or jetski for the close approaches to attach the line?


----------



## whiting-5

that video was awsome !!!!

now if you could just get some of the busty benny girls to go along.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

Hopefully he spends some of the money from that $10,000 log on a new boat motor, generator, winch, cable/rope, and of course a few gas cans.


----------



## windthrown

Sorry, no money for the motor, or anything else. The logs were seized by the state this week. He will need money for a lawyer now. S&S Aqua Logging got busted by the state of Washington for illegal slavaging. Officers used the TV show as evidence to get warrants against them. 

AP story: 

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=114&sid=1624131


----------



## johnzski

windthrown said:


> Sorry, no money for the motor, or anything else. The logs were seized by the state this week. He will need money for a lawyer now. S&S Aqua Logging got busted by the state of Washington for illegal slavaging. Officers used the TV show as evidence to get warrants against them.
> 
> AP story:
> 
> http://www.wtop.com/?nid=114&sid=1624131



I was wondering how long that would take.You can't drive down some road on state owned land and just decide to cut down a nice tree. so why should a public waterway be any different? anyway; I think the guy(scripted or not) is a total moron on the show. show isn't the same without Gustofson's or Stump Branch


----------



## windthrown

Only show I saw this year was the one where there were pulling up logs from the river (I learned scuba from a Navy Seal, and I was not impressed). They also showed a carriage catch fire and they broke the motor mounts, and some fool sent a log back down the hill on the cable, and more logs went down off the landing loose. The guys down hill screamed and got in their truck and left the site swearing (rightfully so; it is dangerous enough without a hung over moron running the yarder). 

Seems that the show is a big hit for the network, but it is all sensationalized and so full of crap it is just not worth watching. I suppose it is like all those doctor shows on TV. My step-mother was a nurse, and she fumed over the doctor shows on TV all the time. TV is full of BS. No wonder homeowners are so stupid with chainsaws in their hands. "I saw a guy do this on TV!" :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

Adam in VA said:


> I wish Melvin Lardy and Gustufson were back on the show.... I can't watch when S&S comes on the screen......It's just painful to watch. After two shows they've only managed to pull one log out of the water. I realize it's tough conditions and they are "apparently" trying hard with odd equipment, but it's just not interesting to me. Hopefully the heli-logging will bring something to the table and hopefully the colorful Dwayne will come back with Pihl or I probably won't give the show another chance this season.



Yeah I was wondering what happened to Gusturfson crew, I guess their still in business, but just didn't want to do it this season...


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

*My thoughts on Aqua-man*

The guy needs to take a chill pill big time, it seems like he is getting all hot and bothered with getting these logs.....I mean I understand it is how he makes a living but come on dude, calm the hell down!!!!

By the way, he is scaring all the salmon and other fish away from all that yelling, I guess it won't be a good fishing season cause of this bozo....

He is going to get himself killed, injured or someone else like his boy, and then what???!!!.... He has no brain what soever!

So, every time I see this guy, I just have to laugh every time and shake my head....


----------



## BuddhaKat

You know, I think we all need to quit busting the Aqua Logger so much here. If he ever came here and read all the bad stuff we say about him he'd probably get his feeling really hurt.

Oh wait a minute, Aqua Logger reading? Nevermind.


----------



## tomtrees58

BuddhaKat said:


> You know, I think we all need to quit busting the Aqua Logger so much here. If he ever came here and read all the bad stuff we say about him he'd probably get his feeling really hurt.
> 
> Oh wait a minute, Aqua Logger reading? Nevermind.



fund raiser four bale:hmm3grin2orange: tom trees


----------



## A. Stanton

This guy is like herpes: he's the gift that keeps on givin.


----------



## 2dogs

tomtrees58 said:


> fund raiser four bale:hmm3grin2orange: tom trees



What?


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

tomtrees58 said:


> fund raiser four bale:hmm3grin2orange: tom trees



I would never give money to this nutcase!


----------



## ghitch75

Lee Bradley said:


> To bad the winch broke. I was hoping to see him pull the barge in two.




i don't think it has the power to pull it in half!!!....this guy is goin' to kill him or someone else.....


----------



## Laird

I wonder if the camera crew will be there when the State serves the arrest warrant.


----------



## BuddhaKat

Laird said:


> I wonder if the camera crew will be there when the State serves the arrest warrant.


He's not going to get arrested. The logs were confiscated and he got a citation. The only thing left is the court date and assessing the fine. Now paying it might be a problem cause I don't think this guy's got 2¢ to rub together.


----------



## Laird

There's a logging barge on ebay......... but it's in Wisconsin.


----------



## tazz001

The nutcase aqua logger is getting his 15 minutes of fame and I am sure that his confiscated logs just sent the Axmen series ratings up..isn't that what every TV network wants....

Ahhh the drama on TV...gotta love it (NOT)


----------



## Lee Bradley

The chief woman “Greenie Tree-Hugging Activist”, who was responsible for getting horses banned from National parks and State forests, was climbing a tree to have a look out over the forest, when a Tawny Frogmouth Owl attacked her for invading its nesting site. In a panic to escape, she slid down the tree, getting a great number of splinters lodged in her crotch area. In considerable pain she hurried to the nearest doctor, told him she was an environmentalist and how she got all the splinters.

The doctor listened with great patience and then told her to go into the examining room & he would see if he could help her. She waited for 3 hours before the doctor reappeared, Angry, the woman demanded “What took you so long?” “Well…” replied the doctor, “…I had to get permits from the Environmental Protection Agency; the Forestry Service; the National Parks & the Wildlife Service; The Wilderness Society & the Department of Conservation & Land Management before I could remove ‘old growth timber from a ‘recreational area’…I’m sorry but they all turned me down.”


----------



## tomtrees58

Mrs. Jkebxjunke said:


> I would never give money to this nutcase!



o well tom trees


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Lee Bradley said:


> The chief woman “Greenie Tree-Hugging Activist”, who was responsible for getting horses banned from National parks and State forests, was climbing a tree to have a look out over the forest, when a Tawny Frogmouth Owl attacked her for invading its nesting site. In a panic to escape, she slid down the tree, getting a great number of splinters lodged in her crotch area. In considerable pain she hurried to the nearest doctor, told him she was an environmentalist and how she got all the splinters.
> 
> The doctor listened with great patience and then told her to go into the examining room & he would see if he could help her. She waited for 3 hours before the doctor reappeared, Angry, the woman demanded “What took you so long?” “Well…” replied the doctor, “…I had to get permits from the Environmental Protection Agency; the Forestry Service; the National Parks & the Wildlife Service; The Wilderness Society & the Department of Conservation & Land Management before I could remove ‘old growth timber from a ‘recreational area’…I’m sorry but they all turned me down.”





now that was rep worthy


----------



## fubar2

Laird said:


> There's a logging barge on ebay......... but it's in Wisconsin.



Mabe his corporate office is located in Wisconsin. LOL


----------



## Photog95

fubar2 said:


> Mabe his corporate office is located in Wisconsin. LOL



I don't think they allow logging in Madison. That is where most of our nut jobs cogregate.


----------



## JCBearss

It is entertaining. I know of a charter boat Captain who worked on Lake Ontario yelled at his firtst mates like that(couldn't keeop them for nothing) but he caught fish had a class act operation going on and his yelling was mostly well founded. This guy OMG. How could one be SOOOO ill prepared to accomplish a task. But like I said he is entertaining.


----------



## Scootermsp

*S & s*

Outta control !!!! This kid is going to stab his father to death in his sleep. Too funny


----------



## AOD

So tonight he broke two 3/4" steel cables while trying to recover his "Moby Richard". How much force is needed to snap one of those cables, and does his little Cat even have that much power? If I remember from an episode of Mythbusters it takes something like 45,000 pounds to snap that size steel cable. More likely he is using crappy old cable that someone did a bad job of splicing.


----------



## Photog95

AOD said:


> So tonight he broke two 3/4" steel cables while trying to recover his "Moby Richard". How much force is needed to snap one of those cables, and does his little Cat even have that much power? If I remember from an episode of Mythbusters it takes something like 45,000 pounds to snap that size steel cable. More likely he is using crappy old cable that someone did a bad job of splicing.



It depends on the kind force you are appying. Straight line steady force tention is much easier on a cable that dumb chit jerking with a cat kinda retard force. It's too bad that 1st one didn't smack him in the back of the head when it came back.opcorn:


----------



## Taxmantoo

Stein said:


> Best I could do with what little video is available on youtube. Make sure your sound is up!



Pretty good. Now do one that includes scary crane work and ends with Paul Nosack riding a wheelie down an affluent street in a Bobcat.


----------



## techman

AOD said:


> So tonight he broke two 3/4" steel cables while trying to recover his "Moby Richard". How much force is needed to snap one of those cables, and does his little Cat even have that much power? If I remember from an episode of Mythbusters it takes something like 45,000 pounds to snap that size steel cable. More likely he is using crappy old cable that someone did a bad job of splicing.



If you watch it looks like the 3/4 cable was attached to the "rope". It's all for show, when the cable "broke" it just dropped to the ground. Cable rarely breaks and simply drops to the ground when you are jerking on it.


----------



## AOD

techman said:


> If you watch it looks like the 3/4 cable was attached to the "rope". It's all for show, when the cable "broke" it just dropped to the ground. Cable rarely breaks and simply drops to the ground when you are jerking on it.



I was thinking the same thing when the narrator said "3/4" cable" and "Snap" back to back, if a cable that size snapped under load the force would have thrown that Cat around a bit.

Secondly, any idiot could have seen how that log was going to hit the bank and jam, but Aquaman insisted that it would be fine. 

And finally, couldn't they get in (more) trouble for digging right along the shoreline of a public waterway? I wouldn't be caught digging right along a riverbank, there's so many rules and whatever about drainage and habitat it's not worth it.


----------



## BuddhaKat

Photog95 said:


> It's too bad that 1st one didn't smack him in the back of the head when it came back.opcorn:


Why, it's not like he would notice the difference.


----------



## SirElliott

*Trouble with permits*

I am a little confused about the taking the logs without a permit. This isn’t standing timber. It has already been cut and moved to the river where it was “lost”. Kind off like a log that fell off a logging truck and abandoned at the side of the road. Would you need another logging sale to move it? The State has other issues that probably have merit. Disturbing sediment that would release buried toxins, destroying habitat and spawning areas, possibly changing the navigation of waterways by moving deadheads and leaving them in new uncharted positions, are all possible problems. His methods and equipment do not seem to meet any standards of safety.

Having said that, this duffass needs to be kept away from anything mechanical. I don’t doubt that he is well intentioned, but you can’t fix stupid. If those logs really fetch $10,000 apiece, I would sure as hell figure out a better system of salvaging them. It is going to be really sad if he gets his son killed or injured. He seems to have a lack of imagination about the things that could go horribly wrong.

I don’t think he would be eligible for a Darwin award; it appears as if he has already reproduced. 

S&S isn’t exactly a pioneer of underwater logging. It has been done for many years all over the country. http://www.allbusiness.com/human-resources/workforce-management-hiring-consulting/651386-1.html 

There is logging done on standing underwater timber that was flooded by dams. The logging is done by the Sawfish; an underwater timber harvesting system http://www.tritonlogging.com/engineering.html 

Unfortunately this is a guy that doesn’t spend much time or energy, planning or preparing for what probability could be a successful company that provided recycled old growth materials at a premium.


----------



## BarkBuster20

lol the aqua logger...i feel bad for his son. and the worst part is its all on national television. how embarresing. i dont think his dad does it on purpose just has some serious anger issues. and about the permits..i heard something about your supposed to check for stamps and return them to the log company. if the log companys still have rights to the timber shouldnt they be held responsible for removing them? why do they get the best of both worlds?


----------



## JCBearss

You know the old man finally got it out of the water. I know that when y6ou ar a start up business you may not have top of the line stuff but my GOD I could come up with a better system than that and I am not what one would refer to as mechanically inclined. Would love to see him using a mule and team horses to drag it out he would punch the horse.....come on aqualogger how bout some retro equipment


----------



## Jkebxjunke

I wonder how big the fine will be for destroying the river bank????


----------



## wood4heat

How about laying a couple boards down to use as ramps? Or turning that cat around, tying the blade to the log and using it to lift the log out of the bank? 

I no longer feel that [email protected] deserves a spot on the show. Threatening physical violence against his worker (son) over his own lack of planning, that isn't entertaining to watch.


----------



## Rftreeman

AOD said:


> So tonight he broke two 3/4" steel cables while trying to recover his "Moby Richard". How much force is needed to snap one of those cables, and does his little Cat even have that much power? If I remember from an episode of Mythbusters it takes something like 45,000 pounds to snap that size steel cable. More likely he is using crappy old cable that someone did a bad job of splicing.


It's not that hard to break one when it's being used as a choker, when I worked on r.o.w crew they got busted all the time when someone got stuck and was to lazy to use the chain or strap around the tree and just wrapped the winch cable around as a choker, they would break nearly every time with a 30,000lb winch.

Plus the way he was jerking it wasn't helping much either.


----------



## Laird

*Stupid & Stupid Logging*

...were added to the lineup just for a new comical twist to the show. I'm just not sure if father & son are in on the joke.


----------



## Maldeney

Laird said:


> ...were added to the lineup just for a new comical twist to the show. I'm just not sure if father & son are in on the joke.




:agree2:

But I always seem to find myself skipping through their segments of the show. It has taken alot form the show. As mentioned earlier, "Bring Melvin back!" Atleast he was a hard working fool!


----------



## tomtrees58

Jkbxjunke said:


> I wonder how big the fine will be for destroying the river bank????



one village i work for got a$ 50.000.00 fine for dumping snow at the beach:jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## xxl

If they do season 3 of ax men leave this joker out i am so sick of him. he whines like a women


----------



## SirElliott

*Removing logs from waterways*



BarkBuster20 said:


> ...about the permits..i heard something about your supposed to check for stamps and return them to the log company. if the log companys still have rights to the timber shouldn't they be held responsible for removing them? why do they get the best of both worlds?



Do you think the stamps would have survived? Any idea how long those logs would have been submerged? I would also wonder if the timber company still exists.

I know that there are huge hurdles to moving or removing items from waterways. A couple of years ago a particular group of snags on the Wenatchee River in Central Washington created a bad situation for float trips late in the season. ""sweepers" -- a large trunk on the surface with tentacle limbs hidden below, a sieve in the current that traps all that passes, including people. Once ensnared, the power of the river makes it almost impossible to escape. " There were deaths a couple of days apart. 

Many tried to get these particular snags removed for safety. Nobody was successful in getting the necessary permits.


----------



## Wood Hick

*Salvage logs*

Did a little of this years ago in Williamsport Pa. on the Susquehanna river. This little city was the timber capital of the USA in the 1860-1870 era. Yes, you need a permit to conduct a salvage operation. No, the logs do not belong to the original mill. They all had loss calculations and were insured for this, even way back then. Yes, they are worth one hell of alot of money, but you must spend quite a bit to recover them. They sank most often when trapped in the booms set up on the riverways, a natural occurence. They are preserved perfectly in the cold fresh water. There are several professional top shelf operations recovering these logs today. Mr. S & S is not as he states, the first one of his kind in the PNW. The great lakes region is the hot spot for these operations today. Logs are sonar located and diving is much safer than a river or moving water. Finally, I agree with all who think S & S dude is a lovable nut case ! He is on the show to demonstrate the vast space between himself ( one log a week using junk yard equipment ) and a J M Browning ( multi multi million dollar operation using cutting edge technology )


----------



## SirElliott

*Permits for underwate timber salvage*

I have to admit that I am fascinated buy the concept of recovering “lost” timber from waterways and wanted to learn more. So far this is what I have found on permits.

It seems that our Canadian friends have a permitting process in place for under water lumber salvage. http://www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/oceans-hab...-moderniser/epmp-pmpe/nl/pdf/logsalvage_e.pdf 

I also have found a permit process in Georgia. http://www.altamahariverkeeper.org/river_news/altamaha/pdfs/Log Policy 10-10-05.pdf They specifically address the process of riverbank protection “The Department will approve off-loading and storage locations. BMPs must be used to minimize erosion during off-loading and at the retrieval area. Restoration of the off-loading and retrieval area is mandatory, and restoration activities will occur using appropriate native materials.”

I thought the method S&S uses to be extremely dangerous and potentially the most damage by disturbing the sediment, releasing toxic materials and disturbing habitat. The method required by the Georgia permit process is to use lifting bags. This is a common method in other types of underwater salvage. 

I fear that the producers knew exactly what they were doing when they chose S&S. It is like watching a train wreck. 

Still looking for Washington State info.


----------



## SirElliott

*Washington State timber salvage case*

Well S&S Aqua Logging may be in a lot more trouble. I found an appeal of a criminal case in Washington for someone salvaging logs without the proper permits.
The ruling can be found at http://www.tomchambers.com/inc/opinions/Tortorelli.txt 

The defendant was salvaging both cut logs and standing underwater timber. I will try and summarize the cut logs part of the case.

_“CHAMBERS, J. _ John Tortorelli was found guilty of theft, trafficking in stolen property, and criminal profiteering, arising from his business of salvaging stray logs and submerged trees from Lake Washington. Tortorelli made several challenges to his convictions in his direct appeal, which were rejected by the Court of Appeals. In this personal restraint petition he raises numerous additional challenges, including insufficiency of the evidence that the logs and trees were "the property of another," as required by the statute under which he was charged, RCW 9A.56.020(1)(a), and ineffective assistance of counsel. We conclude as a matter of law that the State owned the salvaged logs and trees, and we reject his other claims.”

“FACTS 
Until 1994, the Department of Natural Resources (DNR) issued log patrol licenses to authorize salvage of stray logs in return for a percentage of the profit. See former RCW 76.40.030, .050 (1984), repealed by Laws of 1994, ch. 163, ¤ 6. This former log patrol statute provided that if the salvaged logs were branded, they were to be returned to the owner and the salvage operator would be allowed to keep 75 percent of their value. Former RCW 76.40.050(2). If, however, the logs were unbranded, the State asserted ownership, and in practice allowed the operator to keep 90 percent of the value. The licensee was required to inform DNR of the general location of the salvage operation and the specific location of the log storage in order to facilitate inspection.”_

The case is complicated and I’m not an attorney but I think a couple of things are clear. One of the issues had to do with salvaging cut logs. The case addresses the ownership of stamped and unstamped. 

_“Once the trees have been cut into logs, it is not so clear that they are natural resources as meant by the statute because cut logs are not "supplied by nature." However, there is a separate basis for state ownership of stray logs, the marks and brands statute, which provides: "Unbranded or unmarked stray logs or forest products become the property of the state when recovered." RCW 76.36.020. Therefore, as a matter of law the State also owned the stray logs left by the Corps of Engineers in about 1919.”_

I hope that S&S is able to prove that the State misinformed him about the need for a permit. That would seem to go a long way in protecting him from more severe criminal charges. 

It will be interesting to see how the show will deal with the legal aspects of S&S Aqua Logging. I willing to bet that the show has stimulated others to go try their hand at pulling timber from waterways. Times are hard and if one log could be worth $10,000, we are going to see others cash in. The producers have shown that logging from forests involves permits, sales, and contracts. The producers should let viewers know that you just can’t go down to any body of water and start dragging timber out of it without finding yourself in a heap of trouble. 

Maybe the producers can start a legal defense fund for S&S.


----------



## A. Stanton

The son sleeps on the counch and there is no woman around. Sad.


----------



## windthrown

SirElliott said:


> I hope that S&S is able to prove that the State misinformed him about the need for a permit. That would seem to go a long way in protecting him from more severe criminal charges.



Very hard to prove that. If it comes down to, "he said, she said," the court will just refer to the law, and that fact that they have no permit. Its like a crack-head saying that a cop told him he could drive on his suspended license. From what I understand, all the guy did was make some phone calls. To whom? What authority did they have? No paper, letters, or email. No trail of 'misinformation' by the state can be substantiated. And there is all that video evidence against him. 

All I can say is good forking luck fools.


----------



## Ske-bum

Maldeney said:


> :agree2:
> 
> But I always seem to find myself skipping through their segments of the show. It has taken alot form the show. As mentioned earlier, "Bring Melvin back!" Atleast he was a hard working fool!



I do the same, I skip through his segments. All he does is yell and scream and make damn poor decisions. It may all be for T.V., but he has to be the dumbest person on a T.V. show, since Jessia Simpson. At least Jessia was nice to look at, this guy is just a goofy bastard.


----------



## slinger

+1 Pops from S&S gives a bad name to hard workin folks.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

I am not a logger or even in the business.... ( but I do cut lots of firewood and have decent case of CAD going on-- since becoming a member of this site I have gone from 2 saws to 4 with a wish list twice as long) I have respect for those in the biz.. and for anyone who gets their hands dirty for a living....*this guy here is giving the whole industry a serious black eye.*.. there are thousands of people out there that think TV is real.. and everyting on there is truth... ( I have met some) 
I just hope this guy doesn't single handedly destroy the whole industry...


----------



## Maldeney

Jkebxjunke said:


> I am not a logger or even in the business.... ( but I do cut lots of firewood and have decent case of CAD going on-- since becoming a member of this site I have gone from 2 saws to 4 with a wish list twice as long) I have respect for those in the biz.. and for anyone who gets their hands dirty for a living....*this guy here is giving the whole industry a serious black eye.*.. there are thousands of people out there that think TV is real.. and everyting on there is truth... ( I have met some)
> I just hope this guy doesn't single handedly destroy the whole industry...




:agree2:


----------



## brownie525

damn i just seen the first few episodes and i have to say I'm pretty confused. I would have thought if they were going to be :jester:aqua loggers:jester: they would have some experience on a boat, I'm not sure they have ever been on a boat before. If you know anything about boating you know that if you have any doubts in your equipment you dont leave the dock and you also dont leave if you not prepared for anything i mean running out of gas, that winch is a integral part of the operation I bet thier operation could be pretty profitable if they got a good system down and invest in some quality equipment.


----------



## shh_150

Aqua Logger = Idiot! Painful to watch.  or better yet - a whiskey!


----------



## sawinredneck

shh_150 said:


> Aqua Logger = Idiot! Painful to watch.  or better yet - a whiskey!



Man!! Just MAN!!! I don't know how the kid hasn't put a knife in him while he sleeps!!
I also don't know how those idiots haven't killed themselves or someone else while doing this!!
Then the new boat! Talk about a keeper:monkey: WOW!!:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## windthrown

The whole show is just made up BS for TV. Here is an article that gives you an idea of what the producers are up to, printed in the Oregonian last Friday, the key element being:

"We sat down with the producers last summer and asked them why they didn't show loggers planting trees or protecting streams, instead of all the danger and drama. 

"They just looked at us and said, 'Because we want people to watch the show.'" 

Whole article: 

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2009/03/loggers_see_tall_tales_in_ax_m.html


----------



## thejdman04

This guy is a total fool. When the new boat breaks down on the water will the old boat have enough power to tow the new one home?


----------



## JCBearss

A couple notes on Aqualogger:

OMG the new boat I think that is the one from his web site LMFAO

Crack Kills

He wasn't AS bad this week I have seen him a lot worse

Why does that guy remind me of a pedophile


----------



## wood4heat

Is that barge made of eggshells? What is he moving 5-10mph, sees a log in the water and :jawdrop::censored::censored:there's a :censored::censored:deadhead AAHHHHHHH!!! paddle paddle paddle :censored::jawdrop: were going to sink :censored:!!!

c'mon Axmen producers give us a freaking break. Did anyone notice the @sscrack shot when they were tying up the logs? Camera man seriously framed his crack and zoomed in on it. How did that get through editing?


----------



## Jkebxjunke

shoot I think a cat fish could punch a hole in that barge....


----------



## bob-o52

Aqua- idiot going to sea, should be great experience for Coast Guard recruits training. Hope he doesn't take the kid to the bottom with him! The boy is surely the brains of the family.


----------



## stihlhead

Why would someone go out and buy a new-er boat, when he is in obvious need of a BELT. Maybe some cool S&S Logging suspenders. I almost fell out of my chair laughing when they zoomed his crack. This was the first time I have ever seen a crack fuzzed out on national TV.


----------



## JCBearss

YES YES the crack was too funny


----------



## thejdman04

Wonder what bar lube you run when cutting in water like he did. Suprised he doesnt have the epa on him for that move.


----------



## JCBearss

thejdman04 said:


> Wonder what bar lube you run when cutting in water like he did. Suprised he doesnt have the epa on him for that move.



I was wondering about that as well just dosen't seem right to use a saw like that


----------



## wood4heat

thejdman04 said:


> Wonder what bar lube you run when cutting in water like he did. Suprised he doesnt have the epa on him for that move.



Well now that it was aired on national TV. :monkey:


----------



## xcr440

thejdman04 said:


> Wonder what bar lube you run when cutting in water like he did. Suprised he doesnt have the epa on him for that move.



vegetable oil


----------



## cuttinscott

how about when the ole man was throttling the stihl from the boat while the kid had ahold of the top handle thats teamwork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Scott


----------



## thejdman04

cuttinscott said:


> how about when the ole man was throttling the stihl from the boat while the kid had ahold of the top handle thats teamwork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Scott


  Maybe he used arborol bar and chain mix. You are supposed to mix it 4:1 with water right?


----------



## stihlhead

The awesome thing about the saw team work was that the bar was facing the barge. They were worried about a deadhead tearing it open going to get the log, then turn around and risk a kick back (very possible when running a saw in tandem) sinking the ship. I bet we see him in an OSHA video down the road!


----------



## brownie525

im not sure which is the bigger pile of junk the barge or the new boat I hope he has deep pockets to get that new boat up and running again cause it aint going to be cheap.


----------



## BarkBuster20

like mentioned in previous threads conola oil works great as bar oil and its enviormentally friendly. if the guy isnt as stupid as we all think or even if he is hopefully he had the foresight to use some sort of vegtable oil in his saw. i believe stihl makes a all natural bar lube as well its just really spendy.


----------



## Junior

I couldn't see an oil slick in the water, maybe it's water lubed.


----------



## BarkBuster20

why would you put water where your bar oil should go...when your cutting in water...i dont think the water would protect the bar and chain to well but that guy is a moron so maybe your right lol.


----------



## Junior

Well, he can't remember to put gas in the winch motor, so I'm guessing it's possible for him to overlook the saw?


----------



## JCBearss

I beleive I saw somewhere that they do make a numatic operated underwater saw...now that being said plumber crack wouldn't take the time to invest in it if his life depended on it


----------



## BarkBuster20

lol yeah im sure he was either using no bar oil or regular petrolium


----------



## banshee67

man this guy provides the comedic releif to the show! hahaha
i love when they go to him and his son, thats when all the laughs start! i love this show though, my favorite show on tv! i never miss an episode, heli loggers is awesome too!
the one i dont like is "american loggers"... its too much of a trucking show, never any real cutting or work takin place, just driving and talking usually


----------



## BarkBuster20

yeah i would have to say heli loggers is my favorite ax men second and american loggers does kinda suck..its almost sad. thats just my opinion though.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

I am sure the nose bearings of that bar are toast...


----------



## Junior

If it were me I'd be tying a lanyard to that saw.


----------



## yellojeeper

Did anyone notice his vehicle? Now, I have owned some real beaters in my life; but that poor toyota of his... There isn't a straight piece of anything on that truck. Or glass. Then he pulls out into traffic and almost gets creamed.

This dude is the biggest idiot that I have ever seen, and I've known a few. He might be good for ratings but there should be a "don't do this at home" disclamer whenever they show him doing anything. About 15 minutes of pre-planning would save him a lifetime of anger.

I must admit, I enjoy watching him, just because it's so unbeliveable. How can anyone be that stupid? Or unsafe? He could never work for anyone else, that's obvious, but on his own he's a danger to those around him. The cost guard should shut him down for being so dangerous. 

Also, I've checked out his website, the stuff he makes really dosen't look all that beautiful. Like, maybe I don't know what I'm looking at, but it all looks rather "homemade". Good luck on the 10k/log. I think he's dreaming.


----------



## BarkBuster20

lol


----------



## shh_150

So who has ever worked for someone with an "Aqua Logger" management style? You know, a yelling screaming idiot! I used to think I had a few poor bosses / managers over the years, but having seen "Aqua Logger", I realize now they were all saints!


----------



## Hlakegollum

yellojeeper said:


> Did anyone notice his vehicle? Now, I have owned some real beaters in my life; but that poor toyota of his... There isn't a straight piece of anything on that truck. Or glass. Then he pulls out into traffic and almost gets creamed.
> 
> This dude is the biggest idiot that I have ever seen, and I've known a few. He might be good for ratings but there should be a "don't do this at home" disclamer whenever they show him doing anything. About 15 minutes of pre-planning would save him a lifetime of anger.
> 
> I must admit, I enjoy watching him, just because it's so unbeliveable. How can anyone be that stupid? Or unsafe? He could never work for anyone else, that's obvious, but on his own he's a danger to those around him. The cost guard should shut him down for being so dangerous.
> 
> Also, I've checked out his website, the stuff he makes really dosen't look all that beautiful. Like, maybe I don't know what I'm looking at, but it all looks rather "homemade". Good luck on the 10k/log. I think he's dreaming.



LOL. That Toyota is POS.


----------



## Kunes

He's the most angry person i've ever seen. like maybe if he calmed down his son wouldn't want to slit his throat and they could actually get some work done if he wasn't always screaming his head off.

If he makes so much money with these 10K logs then why is all his stuff pieces of ####?


----------



## stihlhead

I just went to the S&S logging website. He has a spot to click on that says something like donate to help defend against DNR allegations. I clicked on it wondering what exactly the allegations were he is defending against. It went straight to a pay-pal account, no explanations as to what the exact charges are, why he doesn't have any money, nothing. Right to the donate now screen at Pay-pal. Found it kinda weird.


----------



## Kunes

Does anyone feel like the History Channel is making these people websites?

they seem like very legit websites for people who don't give a hoot about the internet..


----------



## tomtrees58

Kunes said:


> Does anyone feel like the History Channel is making these people websites?
> 
> they seem like very legit websites for people who don't give a hoot about the internet..



yea i think so tom trees


----------



## Kunes

i even checked. every single logging outfit that has ever been on Axmen has a website that is of very good quality.


----------



## JCBearss

Even Dwayne and his son have a web site I think its the only two jacks since Paul Buyan to be so popular


----------



## mtfallsmikey

shh_150 said:


> So who has ever worked for someone with an "Aqua Logger" management style? You know, a yelling screaming idiot! I used to think I had a few poor bosses / managers over the years, but having seen "Aqua Logger", I realize now they were all saints!



My Dad...classic Irishman....nuff said. But God rest his soul.


----------



## banshee67

hhaha S&s aqua logging provides another great night of laughs! i was sittin there lastnight wondering... "is this real?" .. "can this guy be THAT dumb?" ... i mean things he screwed up in the first episode.. hjes still screwing up, he doesnt seem to learn from his mistakes or anything... every time they get a log to shore, they just try to pull it RIGHT THROUGH THE BANK with his dozer and thin steel cable.. and it snaps EVERYTIME! then they back up to it, winch it up in the air and THEN get it out.. i mean.. why dont they just do that from the beginning? oh well.. its funny as hell and i literally laugh out loud on my couch all alone while im watching it haha.
i was surprised they actually had lik a 5 min technical part with levi brown lastnight, explaining a little bit about cutting leaning trees..usually they juust show the very end with the tree falling and the guy pulin his chain saw out and running away.. they never have shown one felling start to finish


----------



## Kunes

i loved that technical part with levi.

and the barbers chair that almost took them all out.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RavensRoost

*Drown Aqua Idiot!*

History Channel really really needs to cut their losses and dump Aqua Idiot from the show. No one that stupid and with that bad of an attitude should be exposed to the population at large! History Channel, are you listening?


----------



## mercer_me

He needs to get a log arch for his dozer, he should have known that that log was going to dig into the ground.


----------



## jakedesnake048

haha tell me about it . the first time i watched this i almost had an anxiety attack cuz of this guy running his mouth. that kid (if he wasnt such a pus) needs to go a round or two with the old tubby one.


----------



## slowp

Pirates are needed. Bring on the pirates!


----------



## Hlakegollum

I like the motor cover always being off his outboard, what a tool.

Also never see any woman around as mentioned before, very sad.


----------



## ghitch75

Hlakegollum said:


> I like the motor cover always being off his outboard, what a tool.
> 
> Also never see any woman around as mentioned before, very sad.



if you where a woman would you be around him!!!....he'ed get a ball bat in his sleep!!!...LOL


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> Pirates are needed. Bring on the pirates!



And just who would pay the ransom to get him back. Maybe History. Less likely his son. I can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Mike Van

slowp said:


> Pirates are needed. Bring on the pirates!



That was funny -  The pirates need to win with this bird though -


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Hlakegollum said:


> I like the motor cover always being off his outboard, what a tool.
> 
> Also never see any woman around as mentioned before, very sad.



makes it easier to access the motor for 'maintenance' ok for the repairs or the kick every 3 min to keep it running


----------



## mryb

tazz001 said:


> The nutcase aqua logger is getting his 15 minutes of fame and I am sure that his confiscated logs just sent the Axmen series ratings up..isn't that what every TV network wants....
> 
> Ahhh the drama on TV...gotta love it (NOT)



I quit watching Axe men because of him. Started watching American Logger & Heli Loggers. Its alot more tame when something goes wrong.

Aqua man did a poor job of raising his boy. Im not saying anything bad about the boy himself, but he can't take boy out & expected him to know everything & have common sense the 1st day...


----------



## boltonranger

*Ritalin Anyone?*

When I look at Browning, I see a logger. Piehl, logger... etc.

When I look at Jimmy; I don't see a logger. I see a really bad boat captain.
With really bad judgement.
Doesn't know marine safety. 
Doesn't know how to run a saw safely.
Doesn't know how to drive in traffic.

Probably doesn't know he has a problem.
(Well, with no Mrs. around, maybe he does.)

-br


----------



## JCBearss

I frankly think you gentleman are to easy on him and I also think the producers pump him up for ratings


----------



## vwboomer

Which episode do you spose he'll have a heart attack on?


----------



## Kunes

vwboomer said:


> Which episode do you spose he'll have a heart attack on?



The One where his fingers "accidently" slip off the side of the boat when hes being dragged down the river then gets sucked in the prop. . . . . opcorn:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Kunes said:


> The One where his fingers "accidently" slip off the side of the boat when hes being dragged down the river then gets sucked in the prop. . . . . opcorn:



yeah like his boat motor will stay running long enough ....


----------



## sbhooper

It will be interesting to see how much he gets for those logs if anyone ever says. He has all of about five or six out now. That guy is two tacos short of a combo dinner


----------



## tomtrees58

the state took all the logs four court case tom trees


----------



## bob-o52

APR 27 - Aqua-idiot claims He is not a Moron. Not only is he an IDIOT, He's a liar !


----------



## tomtrees58

*nuts*

ok how did everbuddy like boat hauling:jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## ghitch75

there should have been some blood shed.....wrong ball or didn't latch it....what a piece of work!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## BuddhaKat

I have to admit, I laughed my ass off watching that thing roll down the ramp. That guy is the biggest moron on the planet. However I do have to admit that I wasn't surprised that he was too stupid to lock the trailer hitch.

Personally, I think the guy is probably not mentally sufficient enough to take care of himself. The state should step in and take custody of him for his own protection and for the safety of the public.

And who didn't see that he would sink his boat coming? The guy is really a tool.


----------



## Axmen365

I laughed so hard when the trailer came off the hitch. This guy is a real entertainer


----------



## slinger

I'm glad I wasn't meeting that guy on the road with my wife and kids when she came from together!

DOT will soon be visiting that guy... I'd guess his truck was overloaded with a barge partially loaded w/ water, no lights that I saw, no safety chain/brakes oh my,the State Police would have a field day.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

He pulled the boat out with the piece of #### truck, then I noticed a dodge ram driving off with the boat.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

sounds like his buddy is not going to be working with him too much longer.... 
"why weren't the :censored: safety chains hooked up?" " there are no :censored: safety chains" ---- classic


----------



## Laird

The season finale seemed to indicate that S & S would be back next season. If he can't pull logs out of the river whats he going to do?

Maybe do it at night!?!?


----------



## tomtrees58

Laird said:


> The season finale seemed to indicate that S & S would be back next season. If he can't pull logs out of the river whats he going to do?
> 
> Maybe do it at night!?!?


:jawdrop:maybe from jail tom trees


----------



## Kunes

i didn't know jimmy was paart surfer.

anyone see that sound man jump off the boat last second,,haha


----------



## Country1

Anyone have an update on Jimmy and his legal problems?...
Can't wait to hear the outcome...


----------



## tomtrees58

hes up the river:jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## Country1

Good one Tom


----------



## Jkebxjunke

without a paddle


----------



## Mike Van

Maybe Jimmy can get hired by OSHA to do boating safety inspections? I bet he'd make a good little league coach too.


----------



## Oly's Stump

I noticed the 2nd truck pulling out the boat. I bet he had the wrong size ball on the 1st truck and thats why it came unhooked. They are a class act.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

Oly's Stump said:


> I noticed the 2nd truck pulling out the boat. I bet he had the wrong size ball on the 1st truck and thats why it came unhooked. They are a class act.



He is a tool and totally fool
How's business been?
I am a fellow cheddar head, but not there anymore


----------



## Oly's Stump

This year has been slow for everyone in the tree business in my area. Some guys even going out of business. My local Rayco dealer went out of business because nobody buying anything. Hope things change soon!


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

Oly's Stump said:


> This year has been slow for everyone in the tree business in my area. Some guys even going out of business. My local Rayco dealer went out of business because nobody buying anything. Hope things change soon!



Yeah hopefully, but sadly I don't see it...


----------

